# Shelter Prices?



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

I just saw a post on the facebook page of my local shelter listing there prices and a lot of people are saying there prices are too high..

There adoption prices are $120 for adult cats, $200 for kittens, $375 for dogs and $400 for puppies.

These prices are higher then the vet they uses charge, but the shelter is run privately and everything comes out of the workers (they call themselves volunteers, but i know they get paid, so they aren't really?) pockets and they put in so much work with these animals, as all shelters do.

They have been full (not taking in any more animals) for a couple of months now and majority of the animals have been in there care for a while. 
I swear the people complaining aren't using their heads! 
The animals still need feeding, defleaing, worming, vet work, bedding, everything  

I personally think the prices are a little high, but they are more then fair.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Compared to my area, those prices are high. Even our rescues that have pulled dogs from shelters, vetted them, had them spay/neutered, put them in foster home, and have temperament tested them, don't usually charge more than $250 for a medium/large dog-less if the dog is a little older; little more if it's a small yapper type purebred.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Sounds about right for Australia. Keep in mind that Australia's prices overall are much higher than those in USA.

There's a local shelter here that charges $150 for cats and $250 for dogs, but they're cheap. I know most shelters charge around $300-350 for dogs, and up to $600 for highly adoptable dogs (e.g. toy breed puppies).


----------



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

oh i didn't mention that occasionally they do have "half price adoption day" events. They don't seem to get much interest though :/ 

I was just looking at a few other shelters, ones prices are $230 for dogs over 6 months, $250 for puppies, $90 for cats over 6 months, $130 for kittens. 
and my local pounds adoption fee's are - Dog (not previously desexed) $290.00, Dog (previously desexed) $145.00, Cat $130.00


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

A large factor in adoption fees is the area you live in (cost of living). Also most shelters keep pace with each other on their fees and are all pretty close across the area. At the shelter I volunteer with it's $325 for dogs, $100 for cats, $150 for kittens. No separate puppy price as they don't pull puppies and only end up with them if they have a surprise pregnancy for a dog they pull. When I adopted Jubel 2.5 years ago it was $250 and had JUST gone up from $225 in the week between me applying to adopt and being approved. 

Another local rescue lists dogs (1 year and older) $325, puppies $375, cat $150, senior cat (8+) $75, adult pairs who must be adopted together $250
And another puppies $375 (under year old), adult dog $325, cats and kittens $150, $250 for two cats over 6 months, $275 for two cats under 6 months

I'm sure I could go on with more of the other groups in my area but these are the three biggest groups and as you can see there fees are all pretty similar. I agree those who balk at the adoption fees for most rescues aren't taking into consideration that it's a donation to the rescue group and all they do not to directly account for their expenses on THAT one animal they adopt.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

It's all about area. In mine you can walk out of animal control with a dog or cat for between 5.00 for the rabies shot, with a 50.00 refundable deposit toward S/N, and just plain 5.00 for the rabies shot and nothing else. You go to an animal rescue and you're looking at between 50.00 and 150.00 for a dog or puppy. Maybe 200.00 for a small, fluffy breed. But agreed with dagwell, they tend to stay close to each other in price.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

well, you get what you pay for is all I can say (although anything over $200 seems way too high, Its about $150/dogs in San Francisco SPCA and they are expensive).... We only adopted cats so far but our experience is that we paid $100 for a Kitten from SF SPCA and he was neutered UTD on all shots and healthcare and was even tempered and healthy. Went to the local pound (grass Valley CA) and paid $75 for TWO kittens-neutered, shots included ($50 kitten fee and second was half off) and they have been sick since day one - constant diahrea, parasites, respiratory issues it has been $375 and counting.... I feel we did a good deed by rescuing sick kittens, but it was expensive....


----------



## TheSeaWithin (Sep 6, 2011)

I paid $200 for my first coonhound that I adopted in Minnesota. Considering that they neutered him and he was there for 8 months, that's not too expensive when you think how much it cost them to keep him for 8 months. My second shelter dog was from Wisconsin and I think I paid about $150 for her, but they also did spay her. These places aren't getting rich and I consider their prices fair.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I paid $300 for my (at the time) 8 week old dachshund mix. He had his first round of shots, first deworming, and was neutered. I thought that was a pretty darn good deal! Neutering my cat cost more than that - in part because they guilted me into doing pre-op bloods, which I know are a good idea and understand why and if anything happened I would have felt horrible for not doing them, so I know I would have paid for them on the dog too!! [We found that kitten in the street and let me tell you, he was NO free kitten!!]

Considering the cost of maintaining the dog over time -- $300 is nothing.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Hambonez said:


> Considering the cost of maintaining the dog over time -- $300 is nothing.


This is so, so true. I mean, yeah, it varies a lot by area and just the health of the individual animal, but you really can't count on it being a healthy puppy.

Kylie and her crate free. Her vaccinations (She had 4 because she was so young) fecals and wormings, rabies and license, were 200.00. Her spay was 35.00 at a low cost place, because we got in on a special and she was the right size. Her flea control over the year was 120.0. Her third of the food over the past 7 months is about 300.00. Toys and chews I can't break down exactly because we're a multi-dog household, but that's easily another 100. Now, the cost of her care to the point where adoption would have been (spay, first shots, checkup+ worming) is right around 100.00. The cost after that - well, I'd have that regardless of her adoption fee, so I get some people with this sort of experience, with similarly cheap vet care balking. Also, frankly, there is nothing that says everyone has to feed 3.00/lb dog food.

But, and this is where people stop understanding, that counts on a healthy puppy, being adopted quickly, and local prices.

Thud is @ 8-9 weeks old. We found him nearly dead. The emergency vet visit, even in a relatively inexpensive area, was 800.00. Then we had about a week of diarrhea that would. not. stop. Multiple vet visits, meds, a referral, tests, IV hydration and we spent another 1200. He's not done yet. Even if he doesn't get ill again, he's due another vaccination in 10 days (and a bigger crate, and will need the rest of his puppy vetting, and eat a lot, but that's not the entire point, here, and would theoretically be paid for by his new adopter). 

If THUD were in a rescue situation, would you be prepared to pay 2K for a mutt puppy? No? Then the overage of Kylie's adoption fee (metaphorical one) above and beyond her 100.00 of vetting and care to the point of adoption (around here that would be 50-100 dollars over), goes to cover the vet costs of dogs and puppies like Thud, who need MUCH more care. 

That doesn't mean I don't think there's such a thing as a rescue selling animals, but I really do think you have to look at a bigger picture than an individual animal. There is also not cut off and I don't think it's really a monetary thing. I think there are usually other tipoffs that that's what a 'rescue' is trying to do. (And, I admit freely, I would go to a responsible breeder before adopting from some of the more expensive breed rescues, but that's not calling the rescues bad - it's just not how I would choose to spend my money - they obviously do just fine.)


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Our area varies so much. The local spca charges up to $375, which is reasonable, but not compared to other organizations and the cost of living in the area. The first shelter I worked at only charged $50 for a dog and $25 for cats... another rescue I volunteer with charges up to $200 I believe.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Central WA.

Humane society 
Puppies (6 months and younger) - $100.00
Adult Dogs (7 months to 7 years) - $80.00
Senior Dogs (Older than 7 years) - $70.00
Previously Altered Dogs (any age) - $50.00
Kittens (6 months and younger) - $40.00
Adult Cats (7 months to 7 years) - $20.00
Small & Furry - $20.00


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Local Humane Society:
Puppy (under 4 months): $315
Puppy (4 to 6 months): $265
Dog (small breed age 6 months and older, 12" to the shoulder, and/or 5 kg and under): $265
Dog (age 6 months and older and more than 12" to the shoulder): $199
Senior Dog (over 6 years) $85 or $185 if extra medical/dental has been necessary
Kittens (under 4 months): $189
Kitten (4 to 6 months): $160
Adult Cat (6 months to 6 years): $130
Senior Cat (over 6 years): $60

The local non-shelter rescue agencies tend to have more expensive adoption fees (between $200-$300 for kittens), however they are all relatively small organizations; there is probably an economy of scale at work there.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Our shelter will wave the fee for seniors adopting seniors too.


----------



## Biggestdogs3 (Feb 3, 2013)

That does seem high. The shelter where I work charges quite a bit less, but we do lose money on our adoptions... After vaccinating, hw tests, flea and hw prevention, paying the staff to care for them, and not to mention maintaining the buildings, even an already spayed or neutered dog that is adopted quickly doesn't make us a cent.

We don't really raise our adoption fees because we want to stay in line with what other shelters in the area charge.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

That seems pretty high in comparison to the Kansas Humane Society here in Wichita: 

Dogs: $150
Puppies: $165
Lonely Hearts Club Dogs: $99
High-Profile Pets: $175+

Seniors for Seniors
Anyone over 65 years old who adopts a dog over 5 years old gets 50% off their adoption fee.	

Cats: Pick Your Price
Tweens: $60
Kittens: $99
Lonely Hearts Club Cats: $49

Rabbits: $20
Guinea Pigs: $20
Ferrets: $65
Hamsters: $10
Gerbils: $10
Mice: $10
Rats: $10
Birds: $10-$60


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Shelters here charge a bit for the animals, but I find the prices pretty fair. Usually, for puppies/young dogs, the price is $300 including spay/neuter and vaccinations, and cheaper for "compassionate placement" animals such as older dogs or dogs with disabilities. Cats usually are $100-$150 depending on which rescue you go with. That includes vaccinations and neuter as well. For small animals it's usually $10-50 depending on what type of animal.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Things are desperate up in these Foothills (Sierra nevada CA) its get one kitten second one half off (75 for the 2) or get a free adult cat with your kitten (1 adult, 1 kitten for $50)... They are fixed UTD on shots health is sorta questionable though.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The shelter one county over from my area charges $17.00 and that includes a 5 way vaccine and dog license. It is a kill shelter with a huge turnover. They do not accept cats or kittens either.  We have no shelter or rescue in our area.

Three counties north of me charges $86.00 and a 5 way vaccination ... $50 of that goes towards spay/neuter and a rabies shot .... all have to be done in a clinic 2 hours away. :/

Three counties south of me charges $100.00 and that covers bloodwork/spay/neuter/5 way vaccination .... all done in PA.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Local no kill SPCA (the other town doesn't have one)
Cats
$120 for kittens
$100 for cats
$75 for seniors 

Dogs
$150 for puppies
$120 for adults
$80 for seniors

Most other small animals like rabbits, birds, guinea pigs, ect fall between $50-80 dollars 


And we live in a remote boom town where we pay out the nose for everything else including groceries. 

*All prices in Canadian $


edit for spelling and to add: all shots and spay/neuter either done at shelter, or for cases of young animals a vet certificate for a free spay/neuter


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I've seen the highest prices in the breed specific rescues. Some are I'll about in my opinion a bit high. Some the price nearly as high ass a breeder and ontop of some of the almost impossible to meet guidelines, its understandable why people skip adoption and go to breeder.

I know that happened to me, when I was searching for a cattle dog, first place I went was the breed rescue, the prices were the same as the breeder i was interested in, and i was completely unable to meet the guidelines, no fence, i work, i rent, though it didn't apply at the time, but no children younger than 10!! Then had the nerve to give me a lecture when I told them, that's fine, I'll just get in contact with the breeder?!?!

I understand they want the best, but some places make it impossible for good people to adopt!


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

sclevenger said:


> I've seen the highest prices in the breed specific rescues. Some are I'll about in my opinion a bit high. Some the price nearly as high ass a breeder and ontop of some of the almost impossible to meet guidelines, its understandable why people skip adoption and go to breeder.
> 
> I know that happened to me, when I was searching for a cattle dog, first place I went was the breed rescue, the prices were the same as the breeder i was interested in, and i was completely unable to meet the guidelines, no fence, i work, i rent, though it didn't apply at the time, but no children younger than 10!! Then had the nerve to give me a lecture when I told them, that's fine, I'll just get in contact with the breeder?!?!
> 
> I understand they want the best, but some places make it impossible for good people to adopt!



X2 (thats the short version.).


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't paint all "rescues" and "shelters" with the same brush. All of the orgainizations have individual personalities, practices, and policies. 

I have been turned down by several organizations and recruited (and even been paid) to adopt from others. It seems a touch mind-boggling, but it's just life. All of the various organizations are independent of one another. Being turned down by a couple doens't mean you should dismiss all of the others if you want to adopt.

The rescues own the dogs in their care. They get to do what they want with them. Some rescues are insane. Some are raging-angry. Some are unreasonable. Others are user-friendly, polite, and grateful. Judge them seperately. They are not all the same.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

These are the prices for the Humane Society that we got Zoey from (we paid $250 for her):
Puppies under 5 months = $250
Dogs 5 months and over = $150
Dogs 7 years and over = $100
Kittens under 5 months = $125
Cats 5 months and over = $50
Cats 7 years and over = $25
*Cats and Kittens are always adopt one, get one free*

They frequently run special promotions throughout the year, they also have a senior discount program. The county shelter on the opposite side of town charges about half of these prices for dogs, but slightly more for cats. They also have a senior citizen discount and run promotions. I feel like both of these shelters are run really well and do a lot in the community. Also all animals from both places are UTD on shots and are spayed/neutered. When we were looking for a second dog the highest price we saw was I think $400 and I did feel that was a little high compared to others in the area.


----------

